# When do you think junk e-mail will come to an end?



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

When do you think junk e-mail will come to an end?

If perhaps owing to technological improvement, death, etc.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 27, 2006)

I voted Second Advent.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 27, 2006)

You'd think with the much improved spam filtering over the past few years that it would let up some, but if anything the spam volume is worse than ever. A lot of people must respond to the junk or I'd think they wouldn't go to the trouble to send it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 27, 2006)

Spam filters can't do anything about relatives forwarding me sappy "Forward this to everyone to make them happy too..." e-mails.

One of the best ways to cut down on Spam is a combination of the Spam Assassin filter combined with a e-mail verification process that requires the sender of the e-mail to do a one-time verification that they are a real person before they are allowed to e-mail to me.

I have a few e-mail addresses I use for different reasons. One of them gets no spam because I only use it for friends and family. One gets about 2000 spam messages a month. I only see about 300 spams a month though because most are caught and never delivered to me by the filter. I have to leave that box somewhat open, however, because I use it for all my online activity.


----------

